# SHARPE’S RIFLES (Book Review)



## Danjanou (10 Jun 2003)

Winter 1809, the battered remnants of the British Army retreat through the snow swept mountains of Northern Spain, desperately hoping to reach the sea before their French pursuers. Cut off from the rest of the army a rag tag rabble of English Riflemen find themselves with only one option surrender or die. 

All but one of their officers is dead. The one remaining is an over aged promoted from the ranks Lieutenant Quartermaster. He lacks confidence and is hated and distrusted by his men. 

However with no hope of succeeding he decides to do the impossible. He refuses to surrender and instead will march and fight his way through hundreds of miles of hostile terrain to friendly territory in Portugal. First he has to convince his men that this is the best option. They‘d rather kill him and then surrender. 

When he finally gets their obedience if not respect with his fists, he is presented with another obstacle, a band of Spanish partisans on a secret mission led by an enigmatic nobleman. The noble is an officer in the Spanish Army who is everything the Lieutenant is not. 

When the secret mission is revealed and the orphan Riflemen convinced to join in things, really pick up. The mission is nothing short of the storming and capture of a fortified city by a pathetic band to inspire and rally a beaten nation. Along the way the Quartermaster rediscovers what he once was, and a hero is born, Richard Sharpe. 

When Bernard Cromwell first introduced his hero of the Napoleonic Wars in "Sharpe‘s Eagle" there were several unanswered questions. How did Sharpe come to command this rabble of Rifleman and why are they so loyal to their rough but ready commander? 

Why are they in Spain when the rest of their Regiment is back in England? How did the unlikely friendship between the quiet Irish giant Sergeant Harper and Sharpe the Officer but not a Gentleman come about? 

Why does a British Rifle Officer wear French Cavalry trousers? 

Finally in this novel he answers those questions, and sets the stage for greater exploits of this legendary hero.


----------



## Travis (10 Jun 2003)

hehe sry but i had to add this from ur sig.

After Thomas Jefferson said and tried that we spanked them on the but and burned down the white house


----------



## Danjanou (11 Jun 2003)

Travis I hate to burst your bubble, but we as in Canadians never actually burned down the whitehouse. The force that landed and marched on Washington in 1813 was an all British force that sailed directly from England.

Contrary to popular belief it was done not in retaliation for the burning of York (Toronto). When the Americans captured York they did torch a few Government buildings but did not set the whole town ablaze. In fact most of the damage was done by the retreating Brits who blew up the garrison magazine. That also accounted for most of the American casualties too BTW including the commanding General.

Burning Washington was actually the final retaliation for a series of burnings in the the Niagara region. American troops captured Fort George and then later burned the entire town of Niagara on the Lake to the ground in the dead winter making hundreds of civilians homeless.

Later the British burned both the towns Black Rock and Buffalo to the ground in retaliation. Actually if I remember correctly they torched Buffalo more than once. This kept escalating until the Washington thing which was only again a couple of government buildings. 

If it makes you feel better there were Canadians (militia and regulars/fencibles) along on the Buffalo and Black Rock raids, including I‘m sure some who used to live in Niagara on the Lake.


----------



## Gunnar (11 Jun 2003)

Of course, you could simply think of Canadians as part of the British Commonwealth, then *we* burned the White House...   

But a true understanding of who was directly responsible is a good idea.  That‘s history.


----------



## Danjanou (11 Jun 2003)

Well look at this way if they ever decide to sendus a bill for the repainting job, then we can send it on to the Brits.


----------



## Spr.Earl (30 Jun 2003)

The White House was Pink originaly,they white washed it to cover the soot and smoke damage from the fire.

 Also Sharps Rifle‘s is a good set of book‘s to read about the Penisular War.
Good History lesson‘s at the back of each book


----------



## Marek (8 Jul 2003)

Sharpes rifles was an awsome book I recomend it to anyone who likes a good read. It makes you wann a read the rest of the Sharpe‘s series which I promace you is worth it!


----------

